# When will you receive your S3 ?



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi folks

First time I post here, but I've been reeding it since I ordered my S3 at the beginning of this year

I just sold my 2012 A3 Quattro yesterday, so I'm "car less" until my S3 comes in.

I had a chance to check with my dealer yesterday while signing all the papers and my car is almost out of the production line, should be on a boat by July 28th and at my dealer in Quebec by august 20th.

The S3 I ordered has everything you can put on that car, I took the order list and simply check everything. 

Trim Technik, 19"inch wheels, red brakes, mag ride, nav, tech package, LED package, Color will be Black Panther crystal , but obviously no SS seat (my dealer told me to forget it for a year or so, Audi Canada gave no further information about when it could be available, according to him, it did the same thing with a lot of sport seats in the S and RS models, and usually take a year at least, sometime they won't never become available, witch might be the case with the SS seat and the S3). So seats will be red/black "s-line" seat. I tested them in a A3 s-line they had, leather felt a bit cheap, but still very confortable... Also added an iphone interface (it manage distance start-up, adjusting temperature, setting distance form an point of origin and speed restriction if someone else take your car and get behond those limits you will receive an SMS, etc), tinted windows, Audi insurance that cover up to 10 000$ in damaged (used ties included) and the end of the leasing term.

3 years, 25 000km/year leasing contract, witch bring the price to.... ouch 1180$/month.... But God I'm gonna love this car !!

And you, when will you received your S3 ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the impending arrival of your car! If I act on my deposit, it'll probably be March before I see the car. I'm waiting on the super sport seats.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

When the dealer's salesman first told me that the SS seat where not available, I was almost devastated, I wanted those seats so much. He told me I could "wait" that they would have update during the summer, and maybe they would become available maybe for a delivery between december 2014 and march 2015. I thought about it constantly for a week or so, and I finally decided not to trust Audi Canada. I was almost certain they would be late, maybe even never available and I would lost a year for nothing. So far, still disappointed about not having them, but glad I made the move with what I learned yesterday about the SS seat and the S3...

Really hope for you Audi Canada stand up this time and bring those seats in north america one day, and the sooner the better


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

DoctorFoot said:


> And you, when will you received your S3 ?


I am in San Diego. The dealer estimate is late Sep, early Oct. On a previous thread some forum folks said it might be sooner. The dealer said likely an update next week. I have a commissioning number, but no VIN yet.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> I am in San Diego. The dealer estimate is late Sep, early Oct. On a previous thread some forum folks said it might be sooner. The dealer said likely an update next week. I have a commissioning number, but no VIN yet.


That's the estimate my sales guy gave me too, but I'm on the east coast. Once it's out of the order bank stage and a build week is assigned he said he'd have a better idea. Could be quicker depending on how Audi wants to get these out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> I am in San Diego. The dealer estimate is late Sep, early Oct. On a previous thread some forum folks said it might be sooner. The dealer said likely an update next week. I have a commissioning number, but no VIN yet.


I'm in the same boat, in Boston. The wildcard is whenever they start production, which I don't think anyone, dealers included, has a clue about. We know we will get the car about 60 days after start of build, but we don't know whether they begin production tomorrow or next month. Given that Canadian orders are starting to roll in—near identical car, same factory, I presume—I am optimistic that we see a car in September, at least on the east coast.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

In Quebec.

Order Daytona Gray S3 w/ Black Interior - Technik package, Mag Ride, LED lighting, Advanced Technology package, TPMS. Ordered June 17th and delivery date is marked as August 29th but hoping to get it much earlier!


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

I ordered April 23rd in Ontario and still have no date for production or delivery. Really frustrated at this point.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

I made the deposit in feb, officially place the order on march 20th, I find it very strange Tintin78 that you don't have any detail on your car yet...


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

August/September 2015


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Ordered end of May and have no clue on when it comes. I was told August/September.

Alex


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just got a eta from dealer of August 11th. Was curious to know how accurate this is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

My first post also. There is a lot of great information on this forum ! 

We are new to Audi and live in Michigan. We test drove an A3 and loved it. Soon after we found that S3 orders were being accepted so we ordered an S3. Really excited about the car.

Ordered Glacier White with Performance Package and B & O sound system.

I was agonizing over the PP with it's 19" wheels, with the poor roads here. But after researching Magnetic ride it seemed like a must have. I figure it's easier to change wheels/tires and probably impossible to add Magnetic dampers etc. after the fact.

I am thinking the wheels will look like the 19's that are on the S3's reviewed on the net.

But I am not sure on the seats. I thought that the diamond pattern seats would be available but after seeing photo's elsewhere on this forum I am thinking that the standard USA S3 seat will be similar to the seat included in the A3 sport package.

I like that seat just wonder what the order guide means by " black with dark silver stitching " (is that the diamond pattern seat ) or Black with Magma Red or Black with Titanium are the side bolsters red or titanium or the center inserts ? 

I am hoping that the Audi USA website will soon include the S3. Hopefully with seat and wheel photo's.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Alloy07 said:


> My first post also. There is a lot of great information on this forum !
> 
> We are new to Audi and live in Michigan. We test drove an A3 and loved it. Soon after we found that S3 orders were being accepted so we ordered an S3. Really excited about the car.
> 
> ...


Wooohooo, congrats on the S3 decision. Now the wait along with the rest of us.

The current story on the seats: Super Sport (SS) Seats will not be available for initial orders, and may be available to order in Oct/Nov timeframe. Apparently the listing in the first USA S3 price sheet dated June 18, 2014 for code XG (Black w/dark silver stitching) is not the diamond stitching that is in most S3 pictures and videos out there.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alloy07 said:


> My first post also. There is a lot of great information on this forum !


Welcome!



Alloy07 said:


> I am thinking the wheels will look like the 19's that are on the S3's reviewed on the net.


That's correct. If you're curious what they look like in real life, find an SQ5 with the 21" wheel package; same wheel, just 2" larger.



Alloy07 said:


> But I am not sure on the seats. I thought that the diamond pattern seats would be available but after seeing photo's elsewhere on this forum *I am thinking that the standard USA S3 seat will be similar to the seat included in the A3 sport package.*


That's correct, just with S3 embossing and contrast stitching that the A3 sport seat doesn't have.



Alloy07 said:


> I like that seat just wonder what the order guide means by " black with dark silver stitching " (is that the diamond pattern seat ) or Black with Magma Red or Black with Titanium are the side bolsters red or titanium or the center inserts ?


The diamond stitch will only be available on the super sport seats, which should go to production early next year. If you opted for one of the contrast color seats (Magma Red, Titanium), you'll get the contrast color on the "wings" of the seats, as shown below. As I understand it, you'll also get contrast stitching on those seats. It remains to be seen whether the selection of Magma Red means you get red stitching throughout. I'd think so (as opposed to grey; that would just be odd). I know the image below isn't of red seats. Also, I think I recall seeing that our door trim would not be in the alternate color; expect that to be all black.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

You folks are awesome ! thank you very much for the insight ! I am thinking that the black/platinum seats may look good with Glacier but its hard to imagine for me without seeing a photo. I do like the diamond stitching on the SS seats a lot, but I am not certain I want to wait for them and I would rather not take delivery in snow/salt if possible. Especially with summer performance tires. Also I don't know if the bolsters are more aggressive on the SS seats ? I am not particularly fond of aggressively bolstered seats like the Recaro's for instance in a Focus or Fiesta ST (too narrow IMO ) I sat in an S4 and thought the seats were perfect and I believe they had the diamond stitching. THANKS again !


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

I being told late Sept/early Oct for an order that was placed in April. Either I'm getting the run around or the rest of you really need to tone down your expectations.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I was just in the audi canada website and you are now able to build and price a S3. SS seats are not even a option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

I just saw that I can configure an S3 on the mobile app. No SS seat, BUT the sport seat in the S3 is clearly marked as fine nappa leather vs partial leather for the A3 s-line...

So based on the web site, the seat will at least have fine nappa!!!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

momo77 said:


> I was just in the audi canada website and you are now able to build and price a S3. SS seats are not even a option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of half up. No S3 portion to website and the pictures don't load for me in the configurator.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Kind of half up. No S3 portion to website and the pictures don't load for me in the configurator.


Yeah but a least we can see the confirmed options and prices. 
I received my delivery eta as August 11th hopefully it's not delayed. I am too excited to wait. Got coils, rims, and some other goodies just waiting in my house to be put on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Wiley337 said:


> I am in San Diego. The dealer estimate is late Sep, early Oct. On a previous thread some forum folks said it might be sooner. The dealer said likely an update next week. I have a commissioning number, but no VIN yet.


I finally got that update for my S3 in San Diego. Expected delivery is:*
Nov-Dec*​
Additional details include:
Order Status: Factory Order Bank (10) *​Actual Production Week: 44/2014 10/27/2014​
I am supposedly one of the first orders in the USA in the system. I was there ordering day 1 after the pricing announcement back on June 18th. Feels like ages ago. Sigh. Anyway, I wish I did not get the "let's buy a new car" idea until Oct when the wait would have been less. Some anticipation and waiting can be part of the process, but this is getting frustrating. Anyway, I am going to wait. And at this pace I wonder if my 2015 S3 will really be arriving in 2015?

Any news from other USA orders out there?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hopefully that means I'm only a few weeks out from being able to order for my week two production S3, then.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Any news from other USA orders out there?


I'm going to email my salesman tomorrow morning and see if there's any update on mine with seeing others having new status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, that's kind of lame if we're not even going to be getting our cars until almost or around December....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Also, that's kind of lame if we're not even going to be getting our cars until almost or around December....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If true, it makes the delay for super sport seats much less protracted by comparison.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> If true, it makes the delay for super sport seats much less protracted by comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


So much for "late summer." Although that may still be a true statement because of the launch cars.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> If true, it makes the delay for super sport seats much less protracted by comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


My dealer just said that they are expecting one sooner than September/October. Not sure if this is just to get me to commit to my order (I already canceled a previous order due to the seats and wanted to wait for the SS seats instead).


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

chrixx said:


> My dealer just said that they are expecting one sooner than September/October. Not sure if this is just to get me to commit to my order (I already canceled a previous order due to the seats and wanted to wait for the SS seats instead).


Might be one of those "launch" models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Might be one of those "launch" models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But they also said they didn't hear anything about a Daytona Gray colour. I'm quite perplexed by the amount of uncertainty and misinformation regarding specs and detailed information. The dealers don't seem to know all the details either.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just received this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

Did I hear that we're not going to get our cars until December? Implaced an order this weekend and that may just be too long a wait for me


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

epymsam said:


> Did I hear that we're not going to get our cars until December? Implaced an order this weekend and that may just be too long a wait for me


Sorry, but I LOL'd. :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

There's no delivery dates for anyone yet in the US, so let's not jump the gun. Step. back. from. the. ledge. :laugh:


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

the M235i xDrive looked a little more tempting there for a moment.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

epymsam said:


> Did I hear that we're not going to get our cars until December? Implaced an order this weekend and that may just be too long a wait for me


My sales rep told me first U.S. spec deliveries will not take place till December. Sorry folks, but it seems like the wait is going to be a bit longer.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> My sales rep told me first U.S. spec deliveries will not take place till December. Sorry folks, but it seems like the wait is going to be a bit longer.


I'm... still skeptical. Launch cars in August, followed by nothing for three to four months is... just not happening.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm... still skeptical. Launch cars in August, followed by nothing for three to four months is... just not happening.


This.

The only way I can see this happening is Audi releasing a few 'launch' versions in August to satisfy their press releases of 'late summer release.' I just find it hard to believe that if those launch cars are coming in August, there would be no supply for 4 months afterwards... I can't see them just cranking out mid spec S3's just to fill dealer lots without building the already ordered cars...


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just saw this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

That was at Denver mile high stadium last week.

I am trying to get the video footage from some of the driving


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Plenty of videos on YouTube... I'll post some later if I have a chance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It seems that Audi had the cars set up to record video for the drivers. Kinda cool, I suppose, though a bit limited in detail due to the course.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> This.
> 
> The only way I can see this happening is Audi releasing a few 'launch' versions in August to satisfy their press releases of 'late summer release.' I just find it hard to believe that if those launch cars are coming in August, there would be no supply for 4 months afterwards... I can't see them just cranking out mid spec S3's just to fill dealer lots without building the already ordered cars...


Does anyone even have a build date set yet?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

epymsam said:


> Does anyone even have a build date set yet?


Wiley337 says he has a build week assigned: 

"Additional details include:
Order Status: Factory Order Bank (10) *
Actual Production Week: 44/2014 10/27/2014"


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Is that really the exhaust note? If so, I'm trading my new A3 for an S3!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

melillobm said:


> Is that really the exhaust note? If so, I'm trading my new A3 for an S3!


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Wiley337 says he has a build week assigned:
> 
> "Additional details include:
> Order Status: Factory Order Bank (10) *
> Actual Production Week: 44/2014 10/27/2014"


Correct, that is what I got, and that translates to a Nov-Dec delivery. Also I realized something, on the Tapatalk mobile viewer I know a lot of people use it did not show the bold indented formatting I did on my comment from above where it also said "Nov-Dec" delivery. The dealer emphasized my order was one of the first factory orders for the USA spec models.

Given I am in San Diego, I think realistically it will be Dec before I am driving my S3. It takes about 3 weeks to get from Germany to West Coast. In theory the first consumer ordered S3s could hit the East Coast at the end of Nov. Does anyone know the actual time to build an S3? Of course there are S3s on the ground now, and it is unclear when they would sell the preview/launch models that are now floating around, but someone could be driving one around sooner.

I am hoping that something may change and they will move up the production schedule, but I am doubtful. I am also hopefully that all these delays mean they are making adjustment to any issues from the A3 release. Given the S3 already in Europe, I have very high expectations this is going to be a highly refined build with minimal issues. At least that is what I am telling myself to make me feel better about the long wait!


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

FWIW this was the response from my sales advisor when I enquired about the fact I'd heard that deliveries might be delayed until December

"Maybe some of the really small dealerships won't see one until then. Like we discussed we are expecting September/October, I have talked to our regional rep who is in charge of our area's allocations."


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

epymsam said:


> FWIW this was the response from my sales advisor when I enquired about the fact I'd heard that deliveries might be delayed until December
> 
> "Maybe some of the really small dealerships won't see one until then. Like we discussed we are expecting September/October, I have talked to our regional rep who is in charge of our area's allocations."


I guess the real question: When are they building the cars? Basically I am guessing there are 3 batches:

1) The red ones as pictured in the videos. They are here on the ground being tested and assume these represent the final USA build. I am unclear how these are sold, and frankly I would not want one.

2) Dealer allocated launch vehicles to a certain spec. The Daytona Gray ones? Other red ones, or colors? Various comments on these, but unclear if these are in production or not. Perhaps they are coming in Sep/Oct.

3) Customer ordered ones with so far the data point that one of the first ones has a production start on Oct 27 (week 44).

What is frustrating we see batch 1, then why do I have to wait until batch 3? Is the notion that a batch 2 car will get driven by a bunch of people to promote them, and then a batch 3 car will not?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

I am being told by the sales rep that their systems are showing U.S. spec S3 deliveries to Germany around late October for folks living abroad in Germany(if ordered now) as stateside deliveries show around December. 



> It's very normal for Stateside delivery order's to take 5 months from order through until delivery, so December doesn't sound too far off. I think that's quite normal. They get a few show cars in, in advance to drum up interest. They'll probably get more show cars over the next couple of months and release stock models for sale then. If doing a factory order now, then December sounds correct to me.


As I mentioned above, December sounds about right where as the folks I am doing my purchase through work directly with the factory (eliminating the middle man, a.k.a. dealership). I'll try to provide you guys with what little information I get as it trickles in.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The factory order A3s were way ahead of five months.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

Are there ever instances of production dates being brought forward? December seems such a long time away. Looks like I'll have to switch out for snow tires within the first month of owning it.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

epymsam said:


> Are there ever instances of production dates being brought forward? December seems such a long time away. Looks like I'll have to switch out for snow tires within the first month of owning it.


Ha, I thought about that as well. 19" wheels come with summer tires, delivered in the late Fall to Winter...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

epymsam said:


> Are there ever instances of production dates being brought forward? December seems such a long time away. Looks like I'll have to swith out for snow tires within the first month of owning it.


Yes, but generally only by a few weeks.

MkIII TT production began today in Györ. The TT has previously seen final assembly there, but never full production. Audi had the rough production schedule shored up months ago ahead of this milestone, but we were all probably unaware of it. The article on the front page of Fourtitude mentioned that the addition of the TT now has Györ running at full capacity (implying they weren't with just the A3), but I imagine it's still a net drag on the timeline for getting an A3 or S3. It's certainly not the only factor, but I figure it is a factor.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Ha, I thought about that as well. 19" wheels come with summer tires, delivered in the late Fall to Winter...


Yeah. When I was hoping to get the car in November, I was going to carry my winter setup with me and swap over at delivery. Now that it'll be February or March, I'm just going to leave the summer tires on and resist hoonage if we have anything below 40F after I pick it up.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to hold off on making an assumption on when we're getting deliveries until I see more people post up(myself included) build weeks. It's not that I don't believe what people have seen or been told, it's just I'd like some more hard data points until I accept it's going to be another 5 months until I get my car. 

Who knows though, with how this launch/roll out has gone from the start I wouldn't be surprised. I guess the part that has me most confused is this perceived gap from launch to customer ordered cars.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

I assume there's no 'conusmer view' of the order / build status like BMW (and perhaps VW) offer? Are we reliant on Sales Advisors providing information to us?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

epymsam said:


> I assume there's no 'conusmer view' of the order / build status like BMW (and perhaps VW) offer? Are we reliant on Sales Advisors providing information to us?


Nope. You have to just reach out and ask every so often, unless your sales advisor is on top of their game and proactively updates you.

There is a generic email list that I was added to which updates, but the extent of detail is just ordered, built, delivered, etc... Not really very informative.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes, but generally only by a few weeks.
> 
> MkIII TT production began today in Györ. The TT has previously seen final assembly there, but never full production. Audi had the rough production schedule shored up months ago ahead of this milestone, but we were all probably unaware of it. The article on the front page of Fourtitude mentioned that the addition of the TT now has Györ running at full capacity (implying they weren't with just the A3), but I imagine it's still a net drag on the timeline for getting an A3 or S3. It's certainly not the only factor, but I figure it is a factor.


Thanks for bringing that up, I was unaware. I'm sure it slowed things down with at the very least some attention being focused elsewhere.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

melillobm said:


> Is that really the exhaust note? If so, I'm trading my new A3 for an S3!


I'm strongly thinking about doing the same thing. I love my new A3 but I think I really wanted the S3 all along. I've already contacted the dealer to let him know I was interested in "swapping". 

I have a problem.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

phobic99 said:


> I have a problem.


It's a disease called "car-itis" I have the tendancy to do the same, buy and keep for a short period of time.. :laugh:


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

*It's finally live on audiusa!!!*

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dont know if its my browser or computer, but are you guys able to "build & price" the S3 now on the site? I see the live information, but no button that says build. Just checking to see if its just me or a their webpage.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like they're starting to land in Canada. My dealership has one, possibly a demo the way it's equipped:

http://www.parkavenueaudibrossard.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-623106bf0a0a00de4d416c43c1375987.htm

My guy doesn't get back from vacation until the 4th. I hope it's available for test driving when he gets back!!


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

JOES1.8T said:


> Dont know if its my browser or computer, but are you guys able to "build & price" the S3 now on the site? I see the live information, but no button that says build. Just checking to see if its just me or a their webpage.


I tried this link with no luck lol

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan/configurator


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

So my dealer confirmed what Dan mentioned in a previous thread.. SS seats unavailable until January (estimated).

With that, I've decided to say screw it to the SS seats. 

Waiting longer causes my current car to depreciate even more, so the _true cost_ of the SS seats rises that much more than their $1500 cost. At this point, it's not worth digging further into my pocket.

With that said, I'll keep my original order (sans the SS seats) that they kept in the system after the initial delay was reported.

I'll also note that I was told that the car was already built and is on its way - I actually have a VIN in hand (well, in my inbox).

Lastly, for what it's worth, I've been told to expect early September delivery.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Leke said:


> So my dealer confirmed what Dan mentioned in a previous thread.. SS seats unavailable until January (estimated).
> 
> With that, I've decided to say screw it to the SS seats.
> 
> ...


Oh wow that's great news!! I cans see why waiting would not be advantageous for you. You car could in your hands in a little over a month. Can't wait to see your pictures!

LOL, I guess I am overly stubborn and I don't have a trade or do I actually "need" a car right now, so the only thing that is making my decision to wait hard is the fact, that everyone will getting their cars and I will be on here seeing it.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

MY S3 IS NOW IN CANADA !!!!

Got confirmation from my dealer that I will be driving my S3 in 2 weeks from now (and I have my VIN), witch is almost 2 weeks earlier that scheduled !


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So close...!


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

DoctorFoot said:


> MY S3 IS NOW IN CANADA !!!!
> 
> Got confirmation from my dealer that I will be driving my S3 in 2 weeks from now (and I have my VIN), witch is almost 2 weeks earlier that scheduled !


Great news. Is this for North America delivery? Has anyone else got any production updates on their NA orders?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I hate you! I'll have my revenge in like 8months with my ss seats. :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

epymsam said:


> Great news. Is this for North America delivery? Has anyone else got any production updates on their NA orders?


Where in canada are you located?? 
I was given a eta for August 11th not sure how accurate they will be.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> I hate you! I'll have my revenge in like 8months with my ss seats. :banghead::facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

momo77 said:


> Where in canada are you located?? .


I am in Colorado, USA


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm in Quebec near Montreal, the car should be off the ship today or tomorrow at Halifax


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

*Information black hole*

I've still got no info from my sales rep on production or delivery dates for my USA S3 order. Has anyone else in the USA got any info on production dates, delivery dates etc? I see that Canadian cars are starting to arrive, but where are we with USA cars?

This is getting very frustrating... :banghead:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

epymsam said:


> where are we with USA cars?
> 
> This is getting very frustrating... :banghead:


Oh you have much to learn, grasshopper.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

epymsam said:


> I've still got no info from my sales rep on production or delivery dates for my USA S3 order. Has anyone else in the USA got any info on production dates, delivery dates etc? I see that Canadian cars are starting to arrive, but where are we with USA cars?
> 
> This is getting very frustrating... :banghead:


I'm contacting my dealer every other week for updates. Even though as a paying customer I have every right to be, I don't want to be too annoying. I'm going to ask next Monday if there's an update. As of last Monday my car was "released for production" but didn't have dates.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

With all this time until the S3 is here...it's giving me time to think about doing an impulse swap of my wife's Q5 for it's meatier cousin.... And when my wife heard the exhaust note of the Macan S she got way too big of a smile on her face...The S3 needs to get here...this won't end well...


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> I'm contacting my dealer every other week for updates. Even though as a paying customer I have every right to be, I don't want to be too annoying. I'm going to ask next Monday if there's an update. As of last Monday my car was "released for production" but didn't have dates.


I appreciate the update. I'm in the same boat. Will post if I hear anyhting more from my dealer.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That color is beautiful!

Can't really get on board with Porsche's excessive use of buttons, though.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

the macans driving position feels perfect.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I also do not have a production date as of my last communication on Friday. This carrys on too much longer and I might as well just wait for the SS seats.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That color is beautiful!
> 
> Can't really get on board with Porsche's excessive use of buttons, though.
> 
> ...


It's so great in person, Mahogany Metallic is the official name. 

You know, I was intimidated by the amount of buttons Porsche uses on their stack as well. It's actually insanely easy to use once you start looking at them. They basically have a button for everything. So for AC, you have a separate button for dash vents, floor vents, and a combination of both. So 3 instead of 1 integrated one with all 3 options. 

Anyways, sorry for de-railing the thread..back to our regularly scheduled program. :grin:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> I also do not have a production date as of my last communication on Friday. This carrys on too much longer and I might as well just wait for the SS seats.



Very true.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> I also do not have a production date as of my last communication on Friday.


Still no production dates for anyone?? Still waiting to hear back frm my sales rep...


----------



## Kisstherings (Jul 31, 2014)

I was informed that if you still don't have a production date it is more than likely that your dealer does not have any allocations left. My dealership only has two allocations total and I ordered one. I got my production date right after which is 10/20. So I would expect all production dates to be October or later, but if your dealer doesn't have any allocations then I don't think you will be seeing your car until 2015. Hope this helps.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Kisstherings said:


> *I was informed that if you still don't have a production date it is more than likely that your dealer does not have any allocations left.* My dealership only has two allocations total and I ordered one. I got my production date right after which is 10/20. So I would expect all production dates to be October or later, but if your dealer doesn't have any allocations then I don't think you will be seeing your car until 2015. Hope this helps.


I'll wait and see about that one....I don't have an actual production week as of the last time I checked (7/21), but I was the first order from a dealership in a large market and the closest proximity to AoA HQ. I'm going to reach out Monday and see if there's an update. "Released for Production" is where some of us stand without having specific dates yet.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

*Just got my production date...*

October 13, 2014. Should hopefully have the car mid-late November.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

epymsam said:


> October 13, 2014. Should hopefully have the car mid-late November.


Laughable. I wonder if Audi fully intended to begin US deliveries in November after sending launch cars nearly 90 days ahead of that? I suspect they ran into issues.

If this absurd lead time is representative of the way the super sport seat option will be handled as well, I should be able to order my S3 in another four weeks or so.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Laughable. I wonder if Audi fully intended to begin US deliveries in November after sending launch cars nearly 90 days ahead of that? I suspect they ran into issues.
> 
> If this absurd lead time is representative of the way the super sport seat option will be handled as well, I should be able to order my S3 in another four weeks or so.


You aren't kidding. I ordered the day AoA told dealerships they could take orders and they were "very certain we'll see them in September, maybe even August" and now they arent even going to be built until October? Excuse my french but F that. I have a lease return to do September 1st and dont feel like driving a motorcycle for 6 months.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Laughable. I wonder if Audi fully intended to begin US deliveries in November after sending launch cars nearly 90 days ahead of that? I suspect they ran into issues.
> 
> If this absurd lead time is representative of the way the super sport seat option will be handled as well, I should be able to order my S3 in another four weeks or so.


I agree, it's a little ridiculous. I'm expecting my timetable to be close to the same if that's the case. I ordered 3 days after they allowed orders. Summer tires at the beginning of winter! Woohoo!


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Summer tires at the beginning of winter! Woohoo!


nova winters.

i know thee well.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

jrwamp said:


> With all this time until the S3 is here...it's giving me time to think about doing an impulse swap of my wife's Q5 for it's meatier cousin.... And when my wife heard the exhaust note of the Macan S she got way too big of a smile on her face...The S3 needs to get here...this won't end well...


This Macan is a great looking sport 'ute. Visiting family in NY and saw my 1st Macan on the Miracle Mile on Long Island, and my 2nd one this morning in Garden City. Another vehicle for the beautiful people of Long Island's Gold Coast.

Visited Biener Audi Great Neck LI yesterday (#3 Audi dlr in country) to check on my sisters order for her A3 Prestige Quattro (due in 8.28 ordered mid June). While we were there, a customer's 2015 Cadi Escalade rolled back into a brand new A8 crushing its' hood. Apparently the Slade owner left the Cadi running and in gear and got out of the vehicle ...the "hill brake assist" was defeated when someone in the Slade killed the ignition. It was a shame to see all of the damage to the A8.

Sales guy just got back from S3 Audi ride and training event in Dallas.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Sales guy said "how do you like that A8?"


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

My build date is the week of 9/8/14


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

EGainer said:


> My build date is the week of 9/8/14


When did you place your order?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> My build date is the week of 9/8/14


Canada or US?


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

US order. Placed order on June 20th


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Shots fired! :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> US order. Placed order on June 20th


GAME CHANGER! :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I placed mine on June 21st, reached out to my SA this morning. Once I hear back I'll post up.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> I placed mine on June 21st, reached out to my SA this morning. Once I hear back I'll post up.


My order was placed on July 19, production week is October 13, 2014


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

epymsam said:


> My order was placed on July 19, production week is October 13, 2014


Why was I thinking you ordered in June??? Maybe that's my mistake. So based on this I should be looking at a September build as well.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

If they were smart they'd hire a shift at the factory and not shut down in August! They need these cars on the road before the enthusiasts all jump ship and they have no one to seed the excitement.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

http://m.autoevolution.com/2014-audi-s3-golf-r-and-leon-cupra-developing-turbo-problems-84773.html. "This could be why Audi is rumored to fit a brand new turbo design on 2015 model year S3"


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got an e-mail from the dealership, my S3 is still in Halifax after 2 weeks and won't move !!!! Audi Canada wants to deliver all the first S3 across Canada in the same time, so they are holding the car until the end of the month to allow the S3 to reach the west side of the country... ! I was so mad !!! Knowing my car should be there by now and I should be driving it by monday next week, and I must wait 3 more weeks for no reason....


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

DoctorFoot said:


> Just got an e-mail from the dealership, my S3 is still in Halifax after 2 weeks and won't move !!!! Audi Canada wants to deliver all the first S3 across Canada in the same time, so they are holding the car until the end of the month to allow the S3 to reach the west side of the country... ! I was so mad !!! Knowing my car should be there by now and I should be driving it by monday next week, and I must wait 3 more weeks for no reason....


Dang, that sucks 

Got notice that mine will reach the Port of Halifax around September 26th, so I'll get it either end of September or beginning of October pending my approval after the test drive this month.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Posted this on the other thread we have on this topic, but I'll put this here too: I just got my updated build and delivery ETA for a US S3.

Ordered: June 23 2014
Build date: September 1 2014 (Week 36)
Expected delivery date (Boston): October 6 2014


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine arrived at the dealership today 

I'm having them put a full 3M wrap on the bumper, hood and fenders - essentially everything from the door line forward. I should be able to pick it up by Thursday or Friday.

It took everything to resist the temptation of leaving work 3h early to go and see it.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

I will finally be able to pick my S3 wednesday or thursday, depending on my schedule at my office !!! Pictures will come short after


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

Waiting for mine to arrive, in production now, delivery date is Oct 6th, or so they told me


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I received this email yesterday, which is quicker than I honestly expected with my delivery date as of last week being 10/20.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Got my S3 today !!! What a car !!! Just wow !!! Will try to post pictures


----------



## rchan928 (Aug 17, 2014)

I got my email the same day as well for my glacier white S3! Tho when I checked with my specialist, he said mine got pushed to November. So I HOPE it actually comes sooner then that (October preferred). But then again, I am in Northern California so mine has to make a further trek from Europe :/ So who knows! Good luck @jrwamp!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I went and test drove a launch edition just for fun yesterday, and my sales guy pulled up my car just to see the most up to date status. It got pushed from 10/20 to 10/27 in the system. But it was released into the manufacturing process on 8/22 like the screenshot says above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

*ditto*

same thing, went to drive the demo car, and then i checked my delivery date, it was 10/6 and now they are saying 10/16


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

If this trend keeps up I'll be able to order my SS seats before you guys take delivery.


----------

